# Pressure tank for well



## CharlieM (Aug 16, 2007)

After searching I got nothin.......

I need a new pressure tank for the house. How do I choose the correct size? What brand or brands should I be looking at?

The existing tank is a Duracel DP-42 which I have not found on the internet. The tank is blue fiberglass and is 15" diameter and approximately 30" tall. It was probably installed in 1976 when the house was built.

I was told that I should purchase a larger tank???

The pressure switch cuts in at 30# and cuts out at 50# if that makes any difference.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you go with a larger tank, it will store more water to temper and if the power goes out it will allow for a few More gallons of discharge before the bladder pressure is consumed. 

The pressure are in the Proper range. Set the air pressure in the tank at 25 psi prior to installing it. 

Your tank holds about 20 gallons of water. Any tank that comfortably fits the space is fine.

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Too small a tank demands excessive cycling of the pump; too large and the pump runs for too long. Either will shorten the life of the pump. Your supply house should be able to tell you the optimum size for your pump.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Many of the tank and pump manufacturers have sizing calculators on their websites. I just installed a new Amtrol WX-203 tank for our house a few months ago, which worked out nicely.
The pump manufactures generally recommend around 3-minutes as the desired pump run time. The draw down is another thing to look at on the tank specs to help reduce excessive cycling of the pump. At 30-50 PSI, you want the tank air bladder set at 28 PSI.

http://www.amtrol.com/support/well_sizing.html


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Too small a tank demands excessive cycling of the pump; too large and the pump runs for too long. Either will shorten the life of the pump. Your supply house should be able to tell you the optimum size for your pump.


I think about this when i'm using sprinklers in the yard. The pump is going to have to run __ amount of time to get__amount of water. So forced between the two (short cycles, long cycles) I would think the less starts and stops the better, no?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> So forced between the two (short cycles, long cycles) I would think the less starts and stops the better, no?


I'd tend to agree, but I'm only an expert in the field when I'm pretending on the internet. Less cycling is a good thing, but longer run time also means the motor will develop more heat.

Either way, using the sprinklers also means more wear & tear on your lawnmower. :jester:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Either way, using the sprinklers also means more wear & tear on your lawnmower. :jester:



Five dogs and a half acre.....just trying to keep the sand from turning into dust


----------

